# Looking to complete Series 1-4 US



## tibbi64 (Jan 26, 2020)

Duplicate post.


----------



## dsanders337 (Jan 26, 2020)

I have 218 Lily, 285 Merengue, 335 Dotty, 350 Elmer, 360 Rod, 378 Barold, and 381 Gloria to trade for 217 Jingle, 221 Kody, 249 Beardo, 252 Merry, 273 Moe, and 277 Monty, if that works for you.  Thanks!


----------



## JessiKat (Jan 26, 2020)

I'll give you my 127 Kitt and 158 Timbra for 301 Isabelle (2 regulars for 1 special) and my 138 Sly, 140 Avery, 164 Bianca and 190 Vesta for your 244 Tangy, 257 Klaus, 261 Tucker, and 372 Doc.


----------



## miyari (Jan 31, 2020)

Hi, I have the following:
174, 190, 280, 285, 335, 365, 378

I need any of the following from your list:
333, 356, 357, 364, 372, 376, 380, 391, 393

Send me a PM if you would like to trade!


----------



## TokiToki (Feb 1, 2020)

Hi, any interest in my
127	Kitt
161	Teddy
251	Chester
253	Genji
285	Merengue
339	Frita
360	Rod
378	Barold
381	Gloria

for your:
027	Lopez
086	Chief
123	Fuchsia
160	Pekoe
169	Bud
255	Wolfgang
257	Klaus
301	Isabelle
317	Goldie


----------



## evetype (Feb 2, 2020)

Have! 140 - Avery and 253 - Genji. Would you trade 150 - Coco and 364 - Zucker for them?


----------



## lucyhannahg (Feb 3, 2020)

371 362 244 and 41 for the 104 and 140 you need??


----------



## tibbi64 (Feb 21, 2020)

Sorry I’ve been mia. I still want to trade.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sorry I?ve been mia. I still want to trade.


----------



## zimzi (Feb 21, 2020)

Been lf 356 !
 I got 253  if you wanna trade?
(Just pm if you do)


----------



## ivelostmyspectacles (Feb 22, 2020)

I've got a 161 willing to trade for your 155! pm if you're still interested!


----------

